# Apartment hunting!



## Melzy (Feb 2, 2013)

Has anyone had as much trouble as we have trying to find a nice apartment in the Barcelona city center?? No one will get back to us when we DO find something we like!! aaargh!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melzy said:


> Has anyone had as much trouble as we have trying to find a nice apartment in the Barcelona city center?? No one will get back to us when we DO find something we like!! aaargh!!


are you trying contact by e-mail?

it's pretty common for agents to not return e.mails, or even phone calls until you are pretty much in front of them 

even then, they're often reluctant to make viewing appts more than a day in advance - or even for that same day - you'll often be told to 'ring in an hour'


----------



## Melzy (Feb 2, 2013)

*Newbie*

Im new to this forum so Im still trying to get the hang of it.  This thread is for all of Spain, not just Barcelona right? Not really sure how this works, like when replying with quote or post a quick reply?


----------



## Melzy (Feb 2, 2013)

OMG really?!! So we should jsut book a hotel then go apartment hunting? That bites!!


----------



## Melzy (Feb 2, 2013)

I was planning on calling today but realized they probably dont work on Sundays! We have had one person reply to an email because we asked them if anyone worked at Piso LOL


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Melzy said:


> I was planning on calling today but realized they probably dont work on Sundays! We have had one person reply to an email because we asked them if anyone worked at Piso LOL


nope - no-one works on a Sunday!

many offices won't open until at least 10am either - & many will close at about 2ish for siesta & open again for a few hours in the evening at say 4:30/5pm


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

I live in the center of Barcelona, and have a friend who just returned from Paris looking in the area. There are quite a number of flats available, and the prices now are lower than in recent years. But you have to call, and make appts. to see the flats in person. It's impossible to do long distance. Best thing is to come, get a pension, or hostel, and then look. You need to see the flat anyway before a commitment.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Agree with others, emails are rarely responded to!

Go visit, phone numbers you see on website or on rental signs outside available flats. 

We found the standard method was - yes, you can see flat,will phone you tomorrow morning (which actually means around noon) - yes you can definitely view this afternoon, I will call you this afternoon (this call will come about 4 or 5pm after siesta) and you will arrange to meet at 7pm. Another phone call from the agent will confirm they are running late but on their way!!!

You do usually get to view pretty quickly - it just needs many phone calls to arrange! And when you find somewhere, you can usually be signed up and moved in almost immediately - so you need to have ready access to your deposit and rental money.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

brocher said:


> Agree with others, emails are rarely responded to!
> 
> Go visit, phone numbers you see on website or on rental signs outside available flats.
> 
> ...


Yes, morning, afternoon and evening are different in the UK to Spain. Morning is until around 14:00 (the use of the 24 hour clock is extensive too), and afternoon is until around 20:00. This can seriously throw you when you're arranging meetings at first.


----------



## Melzy (Feb 2, 2013)

elisa31bcn said:


> I live in the center of Barcelona, and have a friend who just returned from Paris looking in the area. There are quite a number of flats available, and the prices now are lower than in recent years. But you have to call, and make appts. to see the flats in person. It's impossible to do long distance. Best thing is to come, get a pension, or hostel, and then look. You need to see the flat anyway before a commitment.


Yeah, we have decided to do that. Going to book a hotel once we get there and go from there...we actually got a couple people from Piso and Homeaway to respond!


----------



## Melzy (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks guys! Very helpful! I just want to get into an apartment as soon as possible and start enjoying Barcelona!! ;-)


----------

